# Introducing MiMi



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

MiMi is absolutely adorable, and I think that she knows it too, by the look on her face.


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Koda is a very handsome boy, his pic was not showing when I last posted about MiMi. Is that a hamburger or doughnut with the 1 yr. old candle on it? My guess is that it is a hamburger, sooooooooo cute, and so nice of you to adopt.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww she is the cutest thing!! She's got such a precious, innocent face... And her coloring is beautiful. What color is she?

Koda is quite the looker, as well. He's so handsome!  Love the birthday picture, he looks like he's enjoying himself. lol


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking she is apricot? I'm not really sure. She has white feet and a white tuff on her forehead. 

And thank you! Koda knows he is handsome. That s a double cheeseburger plain from McDonalds. It's his favorite thing ever, he only gets it on REALLY special occasions.


----------



## doggyhog (Oct 18, 2009)

x_Lindsey said:


> I'm thinking she is apricot? I'm not really sure. She has white feet and a white tuff on her forehead.


She could be a Parti colored apricot. 

BTW Cute cute cute pup!!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Both of your babies are just adorable!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I love MiMi, Koda is very handsome but MiMi wins, she is a princes


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

How very nice of Koda to wait until the picture is taken before he gobbles up his most favorite treat. What a sweetheart! Oh yes, Mimi is super cute!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Mimi is a cutie pie! I love the white in her top knot. So adorable.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, little Mimi is just adorable and your Koda is absolutely gorgeous!!! I love white husky/white shepherds mixes.


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Both of your babies are just lovely. And your photos are wonderful. Keep them coming and :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

welcome - your babies are beauatiful - Mimi looks like our mini Gabie -


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Mimi is a doll!!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohh, mimi has the mot adorable face!! She definitely knows she is a cutie pie.  Totally adorable face and expression.

Koda is a handsome boy too...lol... he has the same #1 candle spoospirit and I used for our spoos first birthday last month, only we couldn't light ours as we had their "birthday party" in the nursing home with our mom. I bet Koda enjoyed his birthday "cake" very much.lol.


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Hah he did.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs and great pictures!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

x_Lindsey said:


> I'm thinking she is apricot? I'm not really sure. She has white feet and a white tuff on her forehead.
> 
> And thank you! Koda knows he is handsome. That s a double cheeseburger plain from McDonalds. It's his favorite thing ever, he only gets it on REALLY special occasions.


oh she is lovely, her colouring would be a apricot abstact its where they have more than 50% of a solid colour thats not white.

my old rottie loved burgers to bet todd would love them as well..


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, what gorgeous dogs you have!

Great photography skills as well! 
Welcome


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, what a shot and the tongue


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm in love! MiMi is so adorable! Beautiful color.

Your birthday boy is a really handsome mix. Happy birthday to him.
_


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

sooo cute!!! 

her tail is docked right? is she a toy? 

adorable!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

What a wonderful pair of dogs


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Mimi is a little cutie pie!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mimi and Koda are both precious! Happy Birthday, Koda. How old is Mimi?


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Her tail is docked yes and she is a toy, she is a little over 8 weeks.


----------

